# Warhammer: PETA verurteilt Pelzkleidung an Charakteren



## MaxFalkenstern (30. Januar 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Warhammer: PETA verurteilt Pelzkleidung an Charakteren* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Warhammer: PETA verurteilt Pelzkleidung an Charakteren


----------



## NOT-Meludan (30. Januar 2017)

War PETA mal wieder langweilig, oder haben die wieder nicht genug Aufmerksamkeit von der Öffentlichkeit bekommen?


----------



## Trashblob (30. Januar 2017)

Köstlich!


----------



## Bonc (30. Januar 2017)

Die ham ein Schaden diese Leute...unfassbar


----------



## HowdyM (30. Januar 2017)

Weil ja auch Fantasyfiguren Tiere in Käfige sperren, oder foltern....hat PETA jetzt neuerdings nen PC-Public-Relations-Kerl eingestellt? Und warum gebt ihr den Spinnern hier auch noch Platz?


----------



## Nibelaja (30. Januar 2017)

Ich geh kaputt xD
Wenn ich auch nur entfernt mit dieser Organisation zu tun hätte, wäre ich jetzt ganz still und würde mich Fremdschämen...


----------



## Wynn (30. Januar 2017)

> *Warhammer: PETA verurteilt Pelzkleidung an Charakteren*







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lhckuhUxcgA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Bei vielen Organisationen und Bewegungen gilt inzwischen leider folgendes:



> You Either Die A Hero, Or You Live Long Enough To See Yourself Become The Villain


----------



## Wamboland (30. Januar 2017)

Das sieht schwer nach harten Realitätsverlust aus - welcher normale Mensch regt sich über die Kleidung von *fiktiven *Figuren in einem *fiktiven *Universum auf? 

Ich hoffe das sie dann auch auf die Schilderung von Pelzen in Romanen und Filmen achten ... also GoT ohne Felle ...

Sie können sich gerne um unsere *realen *Tiere und Personen kümmern - das ist ihr gutes Recht und ist sicherlich auch eine ehrbare Mission - aber man sollte auch wissen wo die Grenzen sind. Das sie *reale *Persönlichkeiten für das tragen von Pelzen kritiseren oder wenn Pelze in Werbung vorkommen würden, das kann ich verstehen. 

Mir persl. ist es eigentlich egal. Ich finde Felle gut, z.B. in Heerlagern und auf Mittelalter Märkten - ich esse gerne Fleisch usw. Ich respektieren jeden der darauf achtet woher sein Fleisch kommt und wie es gehalten wird - diesen Luxus kann ich mir aber nicht Leisten. Genau so kann ich verstehen wenn Menschen etwas gegen Pelze haben - mir ist es wie gesagt recht egal. Ich trage so keine Pelze und auch kein echtes oder Kunstleder


----------



## RedDragon20 (30. Januar 2017)

Und wer sagt, dass diese Figuren nicht künstlich hergestellte Pelze und Leder tragen?


----------



## WeeFilly (30. Januar 2017)

Witzig! Ich musste herzhaft lachen. 

Danke, merkwürdige irrelevante Organisation!


----------



## boarf (30. Januar 2017)

Damit repräsentiert Games Workshop das Image der Chaoskrieger doch ganz gut? So richtig evil!


----------



## Orzhov (30. Januar 2017)

Mir fehlen die Worte.

Warum wird solchen Wirrköpfen hier eigentlich noch eine Plattform geboten?
Ja wahrscheinlich wegen der Klicks, aber ich bevorzuge meine PC Games unpolitisch.


----------



## Frullo (30. Januar 2017)

Ganz einfach: Die Macher von Warhammer schieben einen Patch nach, bei dem im Abspann (?) explizit darauf hingewiesen wird, dass bei der Bekleidung von Spielercharakteren, NPCs und  sonstigen kleidungstragenden Wesenheiten keine digitalen Tiere zu Schaden gekommen sind.


----------



## Spassbremse (30. Januar 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Mir fehlen die Worte.
> 
> Warum wird solchen Wirrköpfen hier eigentlich noch eine Plattform geboten?
> Ja wahrscheinlich wegen der Klicks, aber ich bevorzuge meine PC Games unpolitisch.



Wie ich bei PETA-Meldungen immer zu schreiben pflege: aus PR-Gründen.

Guck Dich mal bei "seriösen", d. h., "normalen" Nachrichtenportalen um, niemand veröffentlicht (mehr) Pressemeldungen von PETA.
Also seit einigen Jahren eben die "Gaming-Schiene", die man fährt, weil wohl GamingNews-Seiten den PETA-Käse ganz dankbar veröffentlichen.

Es geht nur darum, *irgendwie* im Gespräch zu bleiben.


----------



## Orzhov (30. Januar 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Wie ich bei PETA-Meldungen immer zu schreiben pflege: aus PR-Gründen.
> 
> Guck Dich mal bei "seriösen", d. h., "normalen" Nachrichtenportalen um, niemand veröffentlicht (mehr) Pressemeldungen von PETA.
> Also seit einigen Jahren eben die "Gaming-Schiene", die man fährt, weil wohl GamingNews-Seiten den PETA-Käse ganz dankbar veröffentlichen.
> ...



Ich kann dir schlecht widersprechen wenn du recht hast. Dennoch würde ich statt einer "News" über PETER lieber einen Artikel darüber lesen wie die Mainboards verschiedener Hersteller schmecken wenn man an ihnen lutscht.


----------



## Zybba (30. Januar 2017)

Ich hoffe erst mal noch, dass das Schreiben ein Fake war. Also ein Troll, der PETA etwas verarschen wollte.
So oder so, es ist unterhaltsam! 

Edit:
Ok, es scheint echt zu sein. http://www.peta.org.uk/blog/peta-warhammer-fur-free/
Sind die durch! 

Allein dass ich das für einen Fake halte, zeigt mir schon wie bescheuert die sind. xD


----------



## Spassbremse (30. Januar 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> [...]wie die Mainboards verschiedener Hersteller schmecken wenn man an ihnen lutscht.



Kommt darauf an. Wenn noch "Saft" drauf ist, brizzelt es ein wenig wie Brause, nur stärker.


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Januar 2017)

Wir sind doch gerade in der Karnevalszeit und sie wollten sicher auch ihren Beitrag dazu leisten. 

Wahrscheinlich gelten Männer, die sich nicht die Brusthaare rasieren, dann irgendwann auch als diskriminierend (Weg mit dem Pelz)


----------



## stevem (30. Januar 2017)

oh man, haben die zu wenig zu tun oder was ? Die wissen aber schon das es sich hierbei um keinen echten Pelz handelt ?


----------



## suggysug (30. Januar 2017)

Also damals in meinen WoW-Classic-Zeiten hab ich als Schurke gern Leder und Pelze getragen, Tiere getötet, sie gekürschnert und das restliche Leder hab ich im Aktionshaus verkauft für ein Epic Mount.

Gute alte Zeit da hat noch kein Hahn drum gekräht...


----------



## MichaelG (30. Januar 2017)

Was zieht man dann bei Farcry Primal an? Goretex? 

Die ziehen sich wahrscheinlich echt zu viele Joints bei dem Verein rein.


----------



## Grolt (30. Januar 2017)

Ich verstehe es nicht. Warum berichtet ihr ( und andere Spielemagazine) über diesen Müll Verein und gibt ihm die PR die er von anderen Medien längst nicht mehr bekommt??

Das nächste mal deren gebrabbel einfach ignoriren. Klicks hin oder her


----------



## Spassbremse (30. Januar 2017)

Grolt schrieb:


> Ich verstehe es nicht. Warum berichtet ihr ( und andere Spielemagazine) über diesen Müll Verein und gibt ihm die PR die er von anderen Medien längst nicht mehr bekommt??
> 
> Das nächste mal deren gebrabbel einfach ignoriren. Klicks hin oder her



Aber es funktioniert doch? 

Du hast ja auch auf die Meldung geklickt und ihn sogar kommentiert.


----------



## Zybba (30. Januar 2017)

suggysug schrieb:


> Also damals in meinen WoW-Classic-Zeiten hab ich als Schurke gern Leder und Pelze getragen, Tiere getötet, sie gekürschnert


DU MONSTER!!!


----------



## suggysug (30. Januar 2017)

Zybba schrieb:


> DU MONSTER!!!


Was denn? Ich hab noch nicht mit meinen Erfahrungen aus the Forest angefangen..... 



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Aber es funktioniert doch?
> 
> Du hast ja auch auf die Meldung geklickt und ihn sogar kommentiert.



Stimmt! Deswegen kann man sich aller höchstens drüber lustig machen.


----------



## ExGamestarLeser (30. Januar 2017)

Tiere einschläfern, aber sich ausgerechnet bei Spielen als Moralapostel aufspielen. Das ist so ein kranker Verein von Spinnern, die eine heere Idee pervertieren.

Ich mag auch keine Tierquälerei und mir juckts immer in den Fingern, wenn ich so eine selbstverliebte Tante mit teurem Pelz sehe. Nur was zur Hölle hat das mit virtuellen Bildern zu tun ? Wie absurd ist es eigentlich, sich über Pelze in einem Spiel aufzuregen, in dem Mord und Totschlag zu den guten Sitten und beliebtesten Hobbies gehört ?

Manchmal glaube ich all die Peta Anhänger, Femen, Gender Mainstreamers und Social Warriors tauschen ihre Resthirne gegen die jeweilige Pseudoidiologie ein. Soviel Dummheit und Verbohrtheit, wie im Internet Zeitalter wurde vermutlich in der kompletten Menschheitsgeschichte davor nicht verbreitet.


----------



## solidus246 (30. Januar 2017)

Klicks, HALLO  Bin selbst drauf reingefallen...


----------



## Panth (30. Januar 2017)

... Horus, HORUS verdammt noch mal ... wer die Geschichte kennt, weiß das das töten von Tieren mit Sicherheit sein kleinstes Vergehen war. Wieso beschweren wir uns nicht über die Billiarden Seelen die wegen seines Verrates brennen mussten.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (30. Januar 2017)

Als Reaktion wurde das Todeskorps von Krieg zur PETA-Zentrale entsandt. Sie stellen den Artilleriebeschuss ein, drei Monate, nachdem das letzte Lebenszeichen aus den Geschäftsräumen registriert wurde.


----------



## Clover81 (30. Januar 2017)

Denen ist aber schon klar, dass das in mittelalterlichen Welten die einzige Möglichkeit ist, wirklich wärmende Kleidung zu bekommen?


----------



## Zybba (30. Januar 2017)

Clover81 schrieb:


> Denen ist aber schon klar, dass das in mittelalterlichen Welten die einzige Möglichkeit ist, wirklich wärmende Kleidung zu bekommen?


Normale Kleidung wärmt doch auch.

Außerdem geht es um WH40K, glaube ich.
Das geht aber aus dem Artikel nicht wirklich hervor.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (30. Januar 2017)

Zybba schrieb:


> Außerdem geht es um WH40K, glaube ich.
> Das geht aber aus dem Artikel nicht wirklich hervor.



Ja tut es. Den Originaltext findet man z.B. hier: Mobile PETA Asks GW to Remove Fur from the Grimdark - Bell of Lost Souls

BTW: Diese Übersetzung: _"__aber die Felle verstorbener Tiere zu tragen, raubt ihnen ihre Fähigkeiten nicht."_ ist... ja sagen wir mal sie ist unfreiwillig komisch.


----------



## Alreech (31. Januar 2017)

Tja Peta:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für den Stuß braucht man zwei Bolter...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tut_Ench (31. Januar 2017)

Fairerweise sollten sie vielleicht erwähnen, dass Menschenhaut ebenfalls ein gängiges Kleidungsstück in Warhammer ist und im Fall von Russ wird der sicherlich nicht den Pelz von irgendeinem Wiesel einer Farm tragen. xD

Ich weiß nicht, was deren Problem ist, beim Ottonormalbürger ist doch echter Pelz schon lange kein Thema mehr, nur bei den Superreichen könnte das durchaus vorkommen und von denen spielt keiner Warhammer.


----------



## Worrel (31. Januar 2017)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> BTW: Diese Übersetzung: _"__aber die Felle verstorbener Tiere zu tragen, raubt ihnen ihre Fähigkeiten nicht."_ ist... ja sagen wir mal sie ist unfreiwillig komisch.


Um sie mal zu berichtigen:
"These battle-hardened warriors are known for their martial prowess – but wearing the skins of dead animals doesn't take any skill."

"Diese kampfgestählten Krieger sind bekannt für ihr kriegerisches Geschick - aber die Felle verstorbener Tiere zu tragen, *dazu benötigt man keinerlei Fähigkeit.*" mit der gewollten Aussage: "das ist nichts Besonderes, das kann jeder," 

Allerdings vergessen die bei PETA dabei, daß das durchaus der Pelz einer gefährlichen Bestie sein könnte, die im Rahmen einer Prüfung erledigt werden müßte und damit sehr wohl ein "Skill-Nachweis" sein könnte.


----------



## Necromanca (31. Januar 2017)

PETA hat gelinde gesagt einen Knall! Wer sich über Pixelbilder aus Tierschutzgründen aufregt der kann nicht ganz dicht sein. Allein wegen PETA kaufe ich mir möglichst nur Sachen mit echtem Pelz dran - der PETA-Mensch macht sich doch selbst zum Affen, Tiere sind als Nutztiere für den Menschen da - sonst würden sie doch gar nicht in solchen Mengen gezüchtet.


----------



## Bevier (31. Januar 2017)

Wie gut, dass wir Spieler nur eine relative Minderheit sind, sonst könnten wir doch garnicht in den Genuss solch amüsanten Schwachsinns kommen. 

Stellt euch mal vor, ihr wäret der übliche Mainstream-TVoholiker. Das sind Massen an Menschen und dort werden echte Pelze von einst höchst lebendigen Tieren für die Kostüme verwendet. Aber da die Gegenreaktion dort eben deutlich größer wäre (wenn die Spinner schon im RL die "Bösewichter" aus ihren Serien stalken/regelrecht jagen und bedrohen), würd ich mich nicht wundern, wenn eine Horde GoT-Fans die nächstgelegenen PETA-Räumlichkeiten stürmten...
Wobei, für die Menschheit allgemein wäre das vielleicht sogar von Vorteil. Die könnten sich dann zumindest nicht mehr vermehren und die Welt mit ihrem abstrusen Unsinn überziehen.


----------



## Svatlas (31. Januar 2017)

Was würde PETA denn nur in der Steinzeit machen? Wird jetzt jedes Museum´s Bild verbannt?  Um ernst genommen zu werden, sollte man sich nicht so lächerlich machen.


----------



## kornhill (31. Januar 2017)

PETA - People Eat Tasty Animals


----------



## Xavo1990 (31. Januar 2017)

Ich erinner mich bei solchen Berichten immer an ein gutes altes Lied, welches mir hier sofort wieder als Kopfradio durchs Hirn wimmerte....
Hier mal ein Part des Refrains aus dem Liedtext:
"Werf ne Bombe... AO! ins Teletubbi-Land... Oh werf ne Bombe AO! ins Teletubbi-Land...."

Ich will hier niemanden beleidigen. Ich glaube nur die Leute von PETA leben in einer anderen Dimension, die man nicht braucht.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Januar 2017)

Tja, das ist natürlich vermutlich pure PR von Peta, aber man sollte das dann auch trotzdem veröffentlichen, damit normale Leute sehen, was die für komische Gedanken haben, erst Recht wenn die das wirklich am Ende doch ernst meinen. Als ob irgendein Spieler des Games dann auf die Idee käm, sich nen echten Pelz zu kaufen, nur weil es im Game gezeigt wird... selbst für Cosplay würde sich so gut wie niemand extra einen teuren echten Pelz anschaffen. Und nur dann, wenn nennenswert viele Spieler durch das Game auf die Idee kommen, sich nen Pelz anzuschaffen, wäre es an sich ein berechtigter Hinweis....

An sich müsste man ja den Hinweis der Peta nehmen und dann ERST RECHT den "Helden" und Bösewichten Pelze geben, um zu zeigen, dass die halt ECHT erbarmungslos sind. Dass die Leute abmetzeln und die Welt beherrschen wollen ist ja okay, aber Pelze - PELZE!!!?!?!?!?? OMG, dann müssen die RICHTIG krass drauf sein, und das will man im Spiel eben zeigen.  

Zudem, nur nebenbei: woher will Peta denn wissen, ob die Jungs im Spiel nicht Imitate tragen? ^^


----------



## arborman (1. Februar 2017)

Also digitaler Pelz ist nicht ok, aber im realen Leben kriegen wir es nicht hin. Ich sehe schon den Lebenslauf: digitlaer Pelz verbannt mit Erfolg, realer Pelz nicht verbannt ohne Erfolg. Applaus, das nenn ich die Probleme beim Schopf packen. Die PETA sollte sich mal fragen, was sie eigentlich tut?
Bin wirklich schwer beeindruckt. Sonst noch so tolle Ideen?


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (1. Februar 2017)

Uff, sollen die sich doch lieber auf die Serie Frontier stürzen, das sind mehr Pelze drin.


----------

